# Is it worth converting this to a touring bike?



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had this Trek Singletrack 930 for almost 15 years. It was my first mountain bike. I took it apart a few years ago and then resurrected it last year as a hardtail. I run some errands with it too.

The frame seems to be in good shape. I removed some surface rust when I rebuilt it and patched the bare spots with primer. It's not great as a hardtail because the geometry is corrected for only a very short travel fork. I've got a 3-inch travel Rockshox Duke on there and it makes the steering a bit unstable. I have the original fork and it's in good shape too. For some reason I want to use the frame for something, just not a hardtail anymore.

I could convert it to a rigid single speed mountain bike, but I"m not real keen on that idea because I like gears and like to go fast when I mountain bike and I need suspension to go fast.

So now I've been thinking of converting it to a heavy duty touring bike. Assuming I'll do some touring, which I plan to do.

Anyway, I'd want drop bars (or some kind of multi position bars), a front rack, a new threaded headset, maybe bar-end shifters, touring tires, maybe a rebuild on the wheels.

Is this worth it? Or should I just give up on this old frame? Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.

(Edited to add the photo)


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I built a winter commuter (my snow and ice bike) this year out of a 930 that I snagged for almost nothing on craigslist, using drop bars and bar ends. It's great for that, but pretty heavy- I'm not sure I'd want to use it as a tourer...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

It's bulletproof- why not?

Here's a thought- build it up as a touring bike, get all the components you really want,

eventually, you can replace the frame. in the mean time, you've got a decent tourer, just waiting to be even better.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That would be an awesome bike. You should do it. Might need a headtube extension to get the bars higher, but I think that's it. I had an old Trek Multitrack for awhile. It was cheap, tough and fun.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Make it a singlespeed. You'll be surprised at how fast you can go.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

There`s quite a thread on BFnet featuring mtbs converted into tour bikes. If you`re registered there, do a site search on "conversion" on the Touring subforum. Lots of pics, lots of ideas. If you`re thinking drop bars, it`s probably a good idea to mount the bars up with the tallest stem you can find before you shell out for shiffters- some people can`t get the bars into a comfortable position and end up abandoning the project or using a different bar style. Or if you end up building up a touring bike from some other frame your Trek would also make a great townie or commuter.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ok, i'll give it a shot*

Ok--I think I'm going to give it a shot. Rodar: thanks for the tip about BFnet. I never go to that site, but I just registered and am looking at those conversion threads.

I have most of what I need to do this actually. Here's my plan:

1. Change the headset so I can put the rigid fork back on. i think i have a sufficient stem
2. get different handlebars. i have flat bars now, i'll change to either a trekking bar or some kind of swoopy moustache bar like these Is there any reasonable way to set up trigger shifters on a bar like?
3. eventually get tougher wheels. I have XC race wheels on there now that have been bombproof for several years of racing, but I'm not sure how they'll hold up with a load on there.
4. fenders
5. touring tires

What else? Anything else I should think about?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Ok--I think I'm going to give it a shot. Rodar: thanks for the tip about BFnet. I never go to that site, but I just registered and am looking at those conversion threads.
> 
> What else? Anything else I should think about?


Make sure you take picts as you go...:thumbsup:


----------

